# My imitation model PPMG Milbro Pro Shot Uk.



## alfshooter (May 11, 2011)

Hello friends

A few weeks ago, my dear friend Frailuco received from Milbro Pro Shot UK. PPMG aluminum model ( nº 93 ), was kind enough to lend me a few days, enjoy a lot with and have to admit that is an excellent product :wub: :wub: !!!! My thought is to buy one, but now can not be and as I love, decided to try to make me one in my size, ash fork was the chosen few precise cuts, rasps, very little sand ... and happy with the result.

you know that I value my work, this is still Silver 

Here is some video of their performance with black flat and marble 11mm.

--




--






Alf :wave:


----------



## BC-Slinger (Jan 6, 2013)

Wow great job Alf you nailed this one out of the park my friend.

Cheers

Matt.K.M aka BC-Slinger


----------



## Peter Recuas (Mar 6, 2014)

Bravo, su talento para tirar ya le pisa los talones a su talento para tallar bellas horquetas, un abrazo mi Amigo


----------



## alfshooter (May 11, 2011)

BC-Slinger said:


> Wow great job Alf you nailed this one out of the park my friend.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Matt.K.M aka BC-Slinger


Shared passions !!! , I appreciate your friendship 



Peter Recuas said:


> Bravo, su talento para tirar ya le pisa los talones a su talento para tallar bellas horquetas, un abrazo mi Amigo


Soy muy cabezón !!! , seguiré mejorando  , hermoso comentario  .

Abrazotón Peter


----------



## Emitto (Sep 11, 2013)

No hay nesecidad de compar nada, con su talento para tallar puedas hacer cualquier horqueta. Muy bella!
Saludos!


----------



## Volp (Aug 25, 2014)

No tengo palabras! sos un grande y sobre todo "tremendoussss" 

Me saco el sombrero por ti y te mando un abrazo

Volp


----------



## alfshooter (May 11, 2011)

Emitto said:


> No hay nesecidad de compar nada, con su talento para tallar puedas hacer cualquier horqueta. Muy bella!
> Saludos!


Muy amable Emitto !!! me alegra saber de ti :king:



Volp said:


> No tengo palabras! sos un grande y sobre todo "tremendoussss"
> 
> Me saco el sombrero por ti y te mando un abrazo
> 
> Volp


Hey , un poco de respeto !!! ," Tremendoussss " solo hay uno !!! y que yo sepa vive en California :king: .

 Un fuerte abrazo .


----------



## QuotidianPrepper (Apr 1, 2016)

Awesome job. Well done/


----------



## twang (May 10, 2015)

nice , saved a few bucks also.


----------



## alfshooter (May 11, 2011)

QuotidianPrepper said:


> Awesome job. Well done/


  Thank you very much mate!



twang said:


> nice , saved a few bucks also.


The PPGM, will soon be in my collection of Milbro, thank you!


----------



## fsimpson (May 13, 2014)

great work as always ----and got all that shape out of a natural fork . tour de force


----------



## alfshooter (May 11, 2011)

fsimpson said:


> great work as always ----and got all that shape out of a natural fork . tour de force


  I am very happy with the result! I appreciate your friend time.


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

El trabajo de un verdadero maestro del arte-- ¡respeto, Alf, mi amigo! :bowdown: :bowdown: :bowdown:


----------



## alfshooter (May 11, 2011)

Dayhiker said:


> El trabajo de un verdadero maestro del arte-- ¡respeto, Alf, mi amigo! :bowdown: :bowdown: :bowdown:


Muchas gracias !!!! son muchos años aprendiendo de todos ustedes :bowdown: :bowdown: :bowdown: .

Le deseo todo lo mejor mi buen maestro !!! :wave:


----------

